# Violin bottles with stands



## lblackvelvet (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello,   Anyone here collect violin bottles ?  I picked up two lite blue violin bottles today with table type stands that I have never seen before. The owner said these were the only two bottles with original stands he has seen in many years of collecting. I have looked on e-bay for this item with no luck. I have a couple other violin bottles that hang on wall, But never seen a table top stand made to hold a violin bottle. This may be a very common item as I am new to collecting and I don't collect these type bottles that is why I am asking if anyone would be interested in these bottles ? Thanks,  Kevin..


----------



## peejrey (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a few from my late grandmother, after I took an interest in glass she left them to me... Always on the look out for them. Yes, it is quite rare to find the stand with them, and it drives the prive up...Michael Polak featured them in his...4th edition I believe..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 14, 2013)

The stands and hangers are tough. The VIOBOT collectors mention the wall hangers briefly but I didn't see a mention of a table stand. It would be nice to see some old Pairpoint, Dell etc. catalogs or ads to get the prices. They were most likely "optional" like the color of the glass.I know that some of the metal hangers were produced by other people to hold them a bit later and some people still make them, maybe the stands were also.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you both for your input on this bottle. I am going to research them further and probably will be selling them as I don't collect them. I only bought them due to never seeing them in a table top stand before. Thanks again. Kevin...


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 14, 2013)

Well I have a couple of them, and have read different write-ups about them.  They are neat because my Dad and I, plaid violins together - he plaid by ear and I took lessons.  Both of my Great Grand Fathers plaid and I still have their violins.  All smiling memories - today. RED M.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Red, Interesting story as always!!  I would like to see someone have these that can appreciate them and relate them to a story like yours. Thanks again.  Kevin...


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 17, 2013)

Does that mean you want to sell them?  I am too old to be getting more bottles but I have ended up with three in the last week.  And I know I am getting two for Christmas.  RED M.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello Red,  If you are interested in the violin bottles with stands, Please PM me and we can talk about them. Thanks, Kevin..


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 29, 2013)

Back again Kevin;  I highly recommend you find a Barnes & Nobel and get a copy of Michael Polak's  7th Edition of Antique Trader BOTTLES.  It has a neat chapter on these bottles.  I have just finished reading the whole book and have had three earlier editions of his book series.I am sure I have over 60 books on early glass and glass making. If you want the best sources of information on early glass  Bill Lindsey's work covering Historic Bottle Website is the best source of learning, and Steve Sewels - realy Atkinson's postings are a must to have copies saved.  I must have over 50 of his presentations in my computer.  It is a great hobby.RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 25, 2014)

Well Kevin send me an email and tell me the price you would like and maybe I would buy them.<bottlemysteries@yahoo.net>  RED M.


----------



## glass man (Feb 7, 2014)

I have had and seen many over the years...have seen and had also the ones [as told about earlier on here] that have the wall hangers,but have never heard or seen one in a table stand before..till now..very cool!! I have also had the banjos with the wall hangers too...in the 70's and even later they were not worth much at all..but they have become another field of collecting..none will get a lot of money though...in fact I have never seen one go for $100...but they are cool looking and a book has been written about them ..I want to say it is by a guy named BOB LINDEN? But my memory is pretty bad now...maybe some one here knows his name and you can maybe get a copy off Amazon or some were...THANKS FOR POSTING!!JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2014)

Don Christenson I think was the book author.


----------



## LC (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a lot of them over the years , found many without stand or holders . Sold them all , think the most I ever got out of one was twenty dollars and that was a good many years ago . Always did like them . Always thought a bunch of them would look nice situated on a wall . Liked the mention of violins too Red . Both my Great grandfather as well as my Grandfather played violins and I have them both . One of them being a Stradadonias and the other a Hopf . Regretfully the Hopf needs restored .


----------



## lblackvelvet (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello,  I would like to thank all members who commented on these Violin bottles and let everyone know they have found a new home with Red Matthews in sunny Fla. Thanks again,  Kevin...


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 15, 2014)

And all I can do or say is a big THANK YOU.  They now set on our dining room table and have collected attention from visitors all ready.  My better half likes them also.  I will get back to you Kevin.  s


----------

